# Flip Flop Trunk Gone Bad!!!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

On Oct 23 (My baby) My best freinds 200 that we had in many shows was rear Totaled. Trunk Mod Held up!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Damn always a bad site. Hope nobaody was hurt.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Fealings Hurt!*

He is alright and has got an s14 with high hopes....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why is this 2 months after the date it happend? And that sucks.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Just baught it back from the insurance!!!!*

Allstate is a pain in the a$$!


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

hmmmm
i'll buy the SR20 out of it.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*1.6*

Sorry, Buth there are many cosmetic mods and performance parts for sale in the classifieds.... Your local so we can talk about shipping and priceing!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Man, it sucks that Jarred's car got so messed up... I still remember cleaning the windshield at Import Life II... *sniff*


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I feal yah!*

We took his sign board and pined it up in the garage with a rip/date/feallings on it..... Man that car was a pain in the ass and we loved it still.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

is that a clear backup light i see?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *is that a clear backup light i see? *


I'ts clear now, after being smashed...
Damn, that fiberglass rear bumper was destroyed.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Bigger and better for him....*

S14 Baby....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I remember when U guyz first posted the pics of this car ....I thought it looked so good...its too bad

Im thinking about that wing though....


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

what did it take to flip the trunk like that. i have been wanting to do it for a while now.


----------

